# Some lovely quotes for all of us ..



## _Vicky_

I have read some posts recently about nervous twin mums to be and I dont know wanted to tell you all it will be ok - you will get through and you will love every exhausting minute. 

The boys are 8 months on tuesday and I still get choked looking at them and knowing they are mine and I am raising them - anyway I found these and wanted to share xxx

Two faces to wash, and four dirty hands
Two insistent voices, making demands
Twice as much crying, when things go wrong
The four eyes closing, with slumber song
Twice as many garments, blowing on the line
Two cherubs in the wagon, soaking up sunshine
Work I do for twins, naturally comes double
But four arms to hug me, repay all my trouble.
~Author Unknown


Not double trouble, but twice blessed. ~Author Unknown

There's two to wash, two to dry;
There's two who argue, two who cry....
There's two to kiss, two to hug;
And best of all, there's two to love!
~Author Unknown


----------



## Mrs R

Aww I love these. Nice to see something positive written about twins instead of how much work they are, how tired we will be, blah, blah, blah..... we get it!

I like your upbeat attitude much better Vicky!


----------



## _Vicky_

TBH if I had a choice I would choose twins - I mean you get all the first exhausting bit over in one go (if you stop at two like we are) you get a ready made family AND they have a best friend for life. They are never alone and learn together - just looking at the bond my two have already is amazing. So yep as exhausted as I am and tiring as they are - gimme twins any day xx


----------



## Aftereight

Aww! Those poems are lovely, and whilst it can be daunting to think of what will happen when the twins get here, its nice to know theres light at the end of the tunnel!
:flower:


----------



## genies girl

thanks for the poem Vicky, i have been telling people that who ask how tiring it is that these are my first babies and i dont know any different so double the trouble double the love it is x


----------



## auntcarrie

I just posted that first poem to my facebook page. Love it, brought some tears to my eyes.

I agree, these are great and although twice the work, it is so worth it to see those two smiling faces....
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh theres an idea just posted it to mine tooo xx


----------



## Twinminator

_Vicky_ said:


> TBH if I had a choice I would choose twins - I mean you get all the first exhausting bit over in one go (if you stop at two like we are) you get a ready made family AND they have a best friend for life. They are never alone and learn together - just looking at the bond my two have already is amazing. So yep as exhausted as I am and tiring as they are - gimme twins any day xx

I totally agree, I watch my girls with awestruck pride, I can never quite believe how lucky I am to have them. Being a mother is possibly the most rewarding achievement a woman can attain in life, but to be a mother of twins - well it's indescribable. And it's so much more than "double the X, Y or Z", it's in a league of its own, it's way more special than that. 
The intensity of the first 6 months makes it even more so, because you've been thorugh so much (emotionally) in their honour too.
Have I gushed enough yet? :flower: :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## _Vicky_

Twinminator said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> TBH if I had a choice I would choose twins - I mean you get all the first exhausting bit over in one go (if you stop at two like we are) you get a ready made family AND they have a best friend for life. They are never alone and learn together - just looking at the bond my two have already is amazing. So yep as exhausted as I am and tiring as they are - gimme twins any day xx
> 
> I totally agree, I watch my girls with awestruck pride, I can never quite believe how lucky I am to have them. Being a mother is possibly the most rewarding achievement a woman can attain in life, but to be a mother of twins - well it's indescribable. And it's so much more than "double the X, Y or Z", it's in a league of its own, it's way more special than that.
> The intensity of the first 6 months makes it even more so, because you've been thorugh so much (emotionally) in their honour too.
> Have I gushed enough yet? :flower: :kiss: :cloud9:Click to expand...

hehe spot on - xxxx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I'm so scared, but so so excited, i really can't wait. Such beautiful poems, and i'm so glad this multiple forum is here. Makes me feel i can actually do it when so many people around me look at my in pity and say very insensitive things when they find out i'm expecting twins! 

Regardless of anything, I know i am so very blessed xxxx


----------



## Twinminator

Nut_Shake said:


> ...so many people around me look at my in pity and say very insensitive things when they find out i'm expecting twins!

What about sporting a bump when you already HAVE young twins?! :winkwink: My waist line is disguisable at the moment, but not for much longer - I can just imagine what the folk in my small village will be whispering among themselves in a month or two's time...

I too am both scared and excited, but the most important thing that I can remember is that it's not only "DO-ABLE" it's MAGICAL (OMG I really *have* blocked out the sleepless nights and grumps haven't I? :rofl: )

Hey you know ANYthing you want to ask, you can pm me, I am often on here, more so in my pregnancy capacity now but anyway, the offer's there :flower:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Twinminator said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> ...so many people around me look at my in pity and say very insensitive things when they find out i'm expecting twins!
> 
> What about sporting a bump when you already HAVE young twins?! :winkwink: My waist line is disguisable at the moment, but not for much longer - I can just imagine what the folk in my small village will be whispering among themselves in a month or two's time...
> 
> I too am both scared and excited, but the most important thing that I can remember is that it's not only "DO-ABLE" it's MAGICAL (OMG I really *have* blocked out the sleepless nights and grumps haven't I? :rofl: )
> 
> Hey you know ANYthing you want to ask, you can pm me, I am often on here, more so in my pregnancy capacity now but anyway, the offer's there :flower:Click to expand...

Haha! Well i'm sure it really IS magical (when you get used to it all!) Thanks ever so much, that's so nice of you. You might wish you hadn't offered though as you may start getting some very ridiculous questions from me!! I can only apologise in advance! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

I wanted to bump this thread for all you newbies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TWINMOMMD

That was just beautiful! THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!


----------



## bek74

_Vicky_ said:


> TBH if I had a choice I would choose twins - I mean you get all the first exhausting bit over in one go (if you stop at two like we are) you get a ready made family AND they have a best friend for life. They are never alone and learn together - just looking at the bond my two have already is amazing. So yep as exhausted as I am and tiring as they are - gimme twins any day xx

 
Really??? I mean I can see what your saying, but I loved the gap between my boys, there is 18mth between my first and 2nd and 2yrs between my 2nd and 3rd and now 10yrs between my 3rd and the twins.

It was sad when my son first started school but was thankful I still had 2 babies at home. I was sad when my 2nd left the nest for school but i still had my bubba at home to love and cherish, but when he went to school I felt so lost and so sad.

When hubby and I decided to have another we had planned on having 2 more (one then 12mths later fall with another) so when we found out it was twins, I must admit i felt a little sad cause they will both leave the nest at the same time to go to school, they will both be away at the same time for school camps, was kind og hoping to drag it out a little longer ( if I make sense). I don't regret my twins, i love em to pieces and they will be our last so it is kind of sad that this is it....


----------



## mamato2more

One thing that I am getting so tired of hearing is the Double Trouble remark, or the Wow, you have your hands full!...So, I just retort that my heart is even more full, or that they are twice the fun...oh well..This is nice..Thanks for posting


----------

